# This is a new one



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

A coupe with black plastic moldings ADDED


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Lot's O Bling


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Like the trim, just not the rest of the other crap.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

geomax said:


> *Lot's O Bling *


Doesn't anyone go for b1tchin' Camaros anymore? :dunno:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

You know.... with those black grill openings, and that big air scoop underneath...it looks like a smiley or sumth'in...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Like the trim, just not the rest of the other crap.  *


Hard to tell what it would look like without the horrible Hamman crap 

I don't think I like black moldings on coupes though...

damn...I hate Hamman :thumbdwn:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Hard to tell what it would look like without the horrible Hamman crap
> 
> ...


DITTO!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Y U C K !!!!!


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Doesn't anyone go for b1tchin' Camaros anymore? :dunno: *


How about a Bitc*in Mustang??:dunno: :thumbup:

Heres Mine:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *A coupe with black plastic moldings ADDED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, the ONLY thing about that car that is attractive is the black trim. As others have said, damn I hate Hamann.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

John V 01 325CI said:


> *
> 
> How about a Bitc*in Mustang??:dunno: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Ahhh, Christ John! Thats my favorite year too ! Beautiful!


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *A coupe with black plastic moldings ADDED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black trim on the front and rear bumpers are nice, but I'm not wild about the black side mouldings. The rest of it is just WAAAYY to much bling.

Huh... Peter Pan BMW in San Mateo has a silver e46 coupe with those headlight mouldings and an ACS badge. Looks kinda strange sitting on a dealer lot.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: This is a new one*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Okay, the ONLY thing about that car that is attractive is the black trim. As others have said, damn I hate Hamann. *


but hamann only copied the e39m5 front spoiler. you don't like the e39m5 front spoiler?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's a TitanSilver with black door handles


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: This is a new one*



HW said:


> *
> 
> but hamann only copied the e39m5 front spoiler. you don't like the e39m5 front spoiler? *


not on an E46. it looks way too wide and the opening looks too narrow

Look how horrible the fitment is!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

John V 01 325CI said:


> *
> 
> How about a Bitc*in Mustang??:dunno: :thumbup:
> 
> Heres Mine:thumbup:*


That does look sweet :thumbup:
But the reference was to the Dead Milkmen song.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: This is a new one*



HW said:


> *
> 
> but hamann only copied the e39m5 front spoiler. you don't like the e39m5 front spoiler? *


I don't even like the E46M3-style front spoiler on a non-M E46.

In this specific case, you need a wider car (or even just wider fenders) to offset a mouth that big. It looks all disporportionate.

(Or angel eyes on ANYTHING for that matter)


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> That does look sweet :thumbup:
> But the reference was to the Dead Milkmen song.  *


thanks

I knew that (30 something here<---------):thumbup:


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Hard to tell what it would look like without the horrible Hamman crap
> 
> ...


I like the Hamman wheels!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> That does look sweet :thumbup:
> But the reference was to the Dead Milkmen song.  *


Wrong car, though.

....donuts on your lawn...

...Tony Orlando and Dawn...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *
> 
> Well, it's either he laughs or just shuts the hell up because he has nothing better to say. Some just never learn that if they have nothing good to say that it's better to shut up and not say anything. *


BTW, you single out me. But, look up the thread, EVERYONE is laughing at these hideous cars except you. Pick on me if you want (I could not care less), but it's definitely not just me.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I am a prick. I have embraced my prick-ness. *


Is that like masturbating?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Is that like masturbating? *


:lmao: :lmao:

In an abstract sense, perhaps.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> BTW, you single out me. But, look up the thread, EVERYONE is laughing at these hideous cars except you. Pick on me if you want (I could not care less), but it's definitely not just me. *


dear mr. prick, if you were more than just a prick, this goes beyond liking the cars. I accept the fact we all have different tastes, but some pricks like you don't. The whole point being is your personal attacks and statements are pointing towards me. But then again you have admitted to being nothing more than a mere prick. I will have to accept that, something you can't seem to grasp realization of.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Is that like masturbating? *


I guess nothing beats being a masturbating prick. How much lower can you go?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *
> 
> I guess nothing beats being a masturbating prick. How much lower can you go? *


The way I look at it, everybody has their place in life. There are *always* going to be nice people, mean people, brown, red, yellow, black, etc. people, and there are always going to be pricks, wherever you go in life. There is one at the office, one in your neighborhood, etc. etc. TD is the one on bimmerfest.

But, at least he finally acknowledges it.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

I think that black one is horrible.. :yikes: spent way too much money of exterior mods.. wuts that guy thinking... he could have made his 330 faster but instead he turns his 330 into a pos... iono i like some hamann mods.. like id get rims/exhaust.. but thats prob it.. all the other stuff.. makes him look like he wants to FLY....


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

jk330i said:


> *
> 
> dear mr. prick, if you were more than just a prick, this goes beyond liking the cars. I accept the fact we all have different tastes, but some pricks like you don't. The whole point being is your personal attacks and statements are pointing towards me. But then again you have admitted to being nothing more than a mere prick. I will have to accept that, something you can't seem to grasp realization of. *


TD has been attacking your tastes and your statements, not you. Some people have trouble making the distinction.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> TD has been attacking your tastes and your statements, not you. Some people have trouble making the distinction. *




When you attack a person's statements you are basically attacking the actual person since it is the representation of the person(via Internet that is). Just thought I'd edumacate you for backing the prick up. Thanks anyways.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

jk330i said:


> *
> 
> 
> When you attack a person's statements you are basically attacking the actual person since it is the representation of the person(via Internet that is). Just thought I'd edumacate you for backing the prick up. Thanks anyways. *


bzzzt. Wrong answer. Next question?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> bzzzt. Wrong answer. Next question? *


I hate to disagree with you clyde but jk330i is absolutely right . . . it's like someone saying something offending and then saying 'don't take it personally' . . . well when you personally attack someone, it IS PERSONAL !!!


----------

